# How much did you gain last year?



## degek2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

In 2009 my wife Tummytubby has gained a lot, specially in the last 3 months. More than 22 lbs she's gained. I want to know how much did you gain last year and how much do you want to gain in 2010?


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 3, 2010)

About 28lbs,but less than 2008 I gained about 35lbs then.
I am 194lbs heavier than in 2003...


----------



## GettingChubby (Jan 3, 2010)

Went from 126-162lbs

Hoping to reach 200


----------



## Clyde (Jan 4, 2010)

155 to 176


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 4, 2010)

I went from last date I know of was 2/09 was about 245 now as of 12/31 I was 346 so 101 pounds!!! :smitten::wubu: I'm hoping to get to 450 this year :eat1::wubu:


----------



## BigCuddlyFA (Jan 4, 2010)

WOWZA you go get them pounds vampire girl!


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks!! I'm working on it  :wubu:


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 5, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> I went from last date I know of was 2/09 was about 245 now as of 12/31 I was 346 so 101 pounds!!! :smitten::wubu: I'm hoping to get to 450 this year :eat1::wubu:



HELP !! You're catching me up...58lbs to go lol.:eat1:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 5, 2010)

about 30 lbs I gained...I can feel a big difference in the last few months,since about Halloween.My boyfriend says I look different also.I don't see it,but I do feel it in my belly.I would have to say that I'm at my limit,at maximum load for my height.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 6, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> about 30 lbs I gained...I can feel a big difference in the last few months,since about Halloween.My boyfriend says I look different also.I don't see it,but I do feel it in my belly.I would have to say that I'm at my limit,at maximum load for my height.



I say you look great no matter what


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 8, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> I went from last date I know of was 2/09 was about 245 now as of 12/31 I was 346 so 101 pounds!!! :smitten::wubu: I'm hoping to get to 450 this year :eat1::wubu:


Wow, that sounds good 101 pounds. I read you have made a competition with an other girl? I hope so you'll gain to 450, that's 104 pounds...
Hmmm I love you. And do you like your new 101 pounds? I want to feel en knead all your fat... Hmmm
<3 Henk


----------



## Clyde (Jan 8, 2010)

Another 2 lbs to 178. Working toward 250!!


----------



## latefreshman15 (Jan 10, 2010)

all in the last month lol!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> I went from last date I know of was 2/09 was about 245 now as of 12/31 I was 346 so 101 pounds!!! :smitten::wubu: I'm hoping to get to 450 this year :eat1::wubu:



Congratulations. I hope you enjoy your new curves.


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 10, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> Wow, that sounds good 101 pounds. I read you have made a competition with an other girl? I hope so you'll gain to 450, that's 104 pounds...
> Hmmm I love you. And do you like your new 101 pounds? I want to feel en knead all your fat... Hmmm
> <3 Henk



Yeah I love my new weight and can't wait for it to go up and up :wubu: I love eating and growing its just the best.. Yes its a competition and that makes it even more fun.. She has gained about 35-40ish not sure exactly.  :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 10, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Congratulations. I hope you enjoy your new curves.



Thanks!!! I absolutely love them :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> Thanks!!! I absolutely love them :wubu::wubu:



I'm glad for you. Everybody should love themselves. Now I need to work on that.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> Thanks!!! I absolutely love them :wubu::wubu:



I'm glad for you. Everybody should love themselves. Now I need to work on that.


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 10, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> Yeah I love my new weight and can't wait for it to go up and up :wubu: I love eating and growing its just the best.. Yes its a competition and that makes it even more fun.. She has gained about 35-40ish not sure exactly.  :wubu:


What kind of food do you eat? I think a good shake with a lot of milk, cream, ice and maybe a little bit butter will help to gain quickly.
Do you want to make a comparison pic with the two bellies? I've seen your last pic with her, very exciting:smitten::eat2::wubu:
<3 Henk


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank You KHayes,blushing a bit... but it's tough to stop when everyone tells me I'm looking good! It's just no fun when I have to replace outfits and blouses I love!Not sure about getting any larger,like i said i think i'm at maximum density!


----------



## Tam (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, i have gained like 20 pounds.
:doh:


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tam said:


> Oh, i have gained like 20 pounds.
> :doh:


I like it to see this 20 lbs on your belly :happy::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## vermillion (Jan 16, 2010)

i have gained 30 pounds or so


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 16, 2010)

vermillion said:


> i have gained 30 pounds or so



Those 30 pounds just add to your beauty. :smitten:


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 17, 2010)

vermillion said:


> i have gained 30 pounds or so


And where do you notice this new fat? On belly, hips, breasts, arms, legs or butt? And do you like your new weight?
<3 Henk


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jan 18, 2010)

I went from 185 on December 12, 2008 to 226 as of December 31st 2009 so that is 36 lbs.

I'd like to keep going in 2010 but I am getting too much outside pressure to lose weight so I may go on hiatus.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 18, 2010)

CuriousKitten said:


> I went from 185 on December 12, 2008 to 226 as of December 31st 2009 so that is 36 lbs.
> 
> I'd like to keep going in 2010 but I am getting too much outside pressure to lose weight so I may go on hiatus.



Don't have to go on hiatus, just don't have to eat as much as you have been. Not like you aren't accepted for just being the size you are now.


----------



## strataadvance (Jan 19, 2010)

CuriousKitten said:


> I went from 185 on December 12, 2008 to 226 as of December 31st 2009 so that is 36 lbs.
> 
> I'd like to keep going in 2010 but I am getting too much outside pressure to lose weight so I may go on hiatus.



I have read enough of your story to hazard a good guess as to the main source of weight-loss pressure. What I also wonder is what are your dreams and desires? I am sure that you and your new hubby have had more than a few discussions about this. If you were to keep going you have probably thought of a few goals-probably certain benchmarks-also knowing that you might pass those by accident again.It was very nice being a spectator when you didn't land squarely on 200 and stay there. Same with your second goal of 220 it seems as well. You are really one of those ladies who takes on the added pounds like they are your best friend. I honestly hope that you go to some higher places on the scale that have some significance in your past. I believe you were 140 in your early 20's-so 240 seems like a good place to start for 2010. I think you also had some photos up at one time at 170- soooo  You get my drift I'm sure.

You are a wonderful and intelligent person who has been kind enough to share with the FA community. And may I say that your wedding picture shows one of the handsomest couples I've ever seen. You are so lucky to have found each other.I'm sure whatever decision the two of you make will be for the best. Best Wishes for both of you in 2010. Matt


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jan 19, 2010)

strataadvance said:


> I have read enough of your story to hazard a good guess as to the main source of weight-loss pressure. What I also wonder is what are your dreams and desires? I am sure that you and your new hubby have had more than a few discussions about this. If you were to keep going you have probably thought of a few goals-probably certain benchmarks-also knowing that you might pass those by accident again.It was very nice being a spectator when you didn't land squarely on 200 and stay there. Same with your second goal of 220 it seems as well. You are really one of those ladies who takes on the added pounds like they are your best friend. I honestly hope that you go to some higher places on the scale that have some significance in your past. I believe you were 140 in your early 20's-so 240 seems like a good place to start for 2010. I think you also had some photos up at one time at 170- soooo  You get my drift I'm sure.
> 
> You are a wonderful and intelligent person who has been kind enough to share with the FA community. And may I say that your wedding picture shows one of the handsomest couples I've ever seen. You are so lucky to have found each other.I'm sure whatever decision the two of you make will be for the best. Best Wishes for both of you in 2010. Matt



Wow... what a sweet post!  Thank you!


----------



## strataadvance (Jan 21, 2010)

You're quite welcome! I meant every word! I just saw some incredible pics of you elsewhere. And some of your comments were encouraging enough to bring a huge smile to my face! 
If you don't go on a "gaining hiatus"-what are your thoughts for the year 2010? Would it be some additional Intentional Gaining? That would be soooo hot! And even if you just let the pounds come as they may-I think you would still add a fairly substantial amount-it seems that you really do love your food. 
Whatever may come -I hope you will visit here and FF quite often-you have such an interesting life-and you are extremely easy on the eyes. My vote goes for a mix of intentional gainings along with periods of "no restrictions" pure indulging without a care. I vote a big NO to giving in to the naysayers and dieting or being less than completely happy. You and your nice hubby deserve all the thrills and good feelings that life can bring. Once Again-Best Wishes to a Smart and Smart Looking Couple!:happy:


----------



## Tam (Jan 25, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> I like it to see this 20 lbs on your belly :happy::smitten:
> <3 Henk


Yes, i think they went all to my belly.


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 25, 2010)

Tam said:


> Yes, i think they went all to my belly.


I am curious where the next 20 are going...:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Tam (Jan 25, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> I am curious where the next 20 are going...:eat2::eat2:



mmm, may be there? lol:eat1:


----------

